

Ask HN: After connecting to a data source, what URL do you visit to test? - areohbe


======
bpedro
What kind of data source? Can you be more specific?

If you're talking about Web APIs, you usually want to connect to an endpoint
that gives you information about the user or the API.

Some APIs offer an 'echo' endpoint just for testing, other APIs offer an
endpoint that provides information about the user account.

------
jbrooksuk
Google. It's been that way since I stopped using Yahoo! and Ask. Because of
the almost guaranteed uptime of Google, it's the most trusted source, plus
it's quick and easy to type.

